# Problem with interrupts



## Volag (Feb 3, 2009)

current state(at CPU 0), % interrupt is too big :

last pid: 69179;  load averages:  0.00,  0.00,  0.00                                                                 up 0+06:55:52  23:16:33
28 processes:  1 running, 27 sleeping
CPU 0:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system, 91.7% interrupt,  8.3% idle
CPU 1:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  100% idle
Mem: 15M Active, 700M Inact, 195M Wired, 184K Cache, 112M Buf, 1055M Free
Swap: 3994M Total, 3994M Free

  PID USERNAME  THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE  C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
69044 andrey      1  44    0  5252K  3016K select 1   0:04  0.00% mc
50606 andrey      1  44    0  8428K  3972K select 1   0:00  0.00% sshd
69041 andrey      1  44    0  8428K  3932K select 1   0:00  0.00% sshd
  534 root        1  44    0  5876K  3188K select 1   0:00  0.00% sendmail
50633 root        1  44    0  3536K  1952K select 1   0:00  0.00% screen
  544 root        1   8    0  3212K  1272K nanslp 1   0:00  0.00% cron
  401 root        1  44    0  3184K  1224K select 1   0:00  0.00% syslogd
50603 root        1   4    0  8428K  3956K sbwait 1   0:00  0.00% sshd
50635 root        1  20    0  5484K  2500K pause  0   0:00  0.00% csh
50632 root        1  20    0  3536K  1800K pause  1   0:00  0.00% screen
69038 root        1   4    0  8428K  3956K sbwait 1   0:00  0.00% sshd
50614 root        1  20    0  4460K  2312K pause  1   0:00  0.00% csh
50608 andrey      1   8    0  3464K  1532K wait   1   0:00  0.00% sh
69027 root        1   8    0  4396K  2220K wait   1   0:00  0.00% bash
69043 andrey      1   8    0  3464K  1532K wait   1   0:00  0.00% sh
  538 smmsp       1  20    0  5876K  3232K pause  1   0:00  0.00% sendmail
50613 andrey      1   8    0  3620K  1588K wait   1   0:00  0.00% su
  528 root        1  44    0  5752K  3268K select 0   0:00  0.00% sshd
69179 root        1  44    0  3496K  1764K CPU1   1   0:00  0.00% top
  583 root        1   5    0  3184K  1084K ttyin  1   0:00  0.00% getty
  581 root        1   5    0  3184K  1084K ttyin  1   0:00  0.00% getty
  585 root        1   5    0  3184K  1084K ttyin  1   0:00  0.00% getty
  582 root        1   5    0  3184K  1084K ttyin  1   0:00  0.00% getty
  584 root        1   5    0  3184K  1084K ttyin  1   0:00  0.00% getty
  587 root        1   5    0  3184K  1084K ttyin  1   0:00  0.00% getty
  586 root        1   5    0  3184K  1084K ttyin  1   0:00  0.00% getty
  588 root        1   5    0  3184K  1084K ttyin  1   0:00  0.00% getty
  355 root        1  44    0  1888K   564K select 1   0:00  0.00% devd


Howto solve this problem?


Thanks!


----------



## vermaden (Feb 3, 2009)

Show output of *vmstat -i* to see what causes interrupt storm ... and use *[ code ]* tag for commands output.


----------



## Volag (Feb 4, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Show output of *vmstat -i* to see what causes interrupt storm ... and use *[ code ]* tag for commands output.




```
$ vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq17: re0                        273628          4
irq19: uhci4++                3779287227      55318
cpu0: timer                    138316962       2024
cpu1: timer                    138316616       2024
Total                         4056194433      59371
```

my system is:

```
$ uname -v
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #2: Tue Feb  3 15:55:58 UTC 2009     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```


----------



## Volag (Feb 4, 2009)

dmesg about usb:

```
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd480-0xd49f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd880-0xd89f irq 18 at device 26.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe9fb000-0xfe9fb3ff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd000-0xd01f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd080-0xd09f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
usb5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci4
usb5: USB revision 1.0
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd400-0xd41f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci5: [ITHREAD]
usb6: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci5
usb6: USB revision 1.0
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb6
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe9fa000-0xfe9fa3ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb7: EHCI version 1.0
usb7: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb4 usb5 usb6
usb7: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb7: USB revision 2.0
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb7
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
```


----------



## danger@ (Feb 4, 2009)

I would recommend you to send this to stable@freebsd.org


----------



## Volag (Feb 4, 2009)

Problem solved!

By changing mode SATA to *AHCI* mode from *IDE*.


```
iCore# vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq17: re0                          1764          2
irq19: uhci4+                       2169          2
cpu0: timer                      1497673       2018
cpu1: timer                      1497256       2017
Total                            2998862       4041
```

Motherboard is: ASUS P5Q-VM


to moderator: close this thread please.

To ALL: Thanx!


----------

